# Medieval helpdesk with English subtitles



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanx.  I was wondering why I couldn't read my book.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2014)

That's what it was like trying to get some of the teachers to use a computer when they first started to appear in schools.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2014)

thanks for this... made me laugh!


----------

